# Turd turned into a gem



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Woke up a bit later than I wanted, did not get to the water till about 7. Got everything loaded and dragged it all to the water, it was awesome out, water was flat as could be. Hoped on the kayak and went to grab my paddle and ya, I left it at the house. Dragged it all back, threw it all back on and in the car and drove through the Hurlburt traffic. Got home and of course now everyone was awake, so after seeing the boys off to school I grab the paddle and head back to the Navarre pier parking lot. As impatient as I was the water was still perfect. Not a lot of action, only had 2 hits that produced nothing and I landed the rest. Got a 30+ inch king, a spanish, a bonito, and the biggest suprise, my 1st kayak mahi. It was badass too, I had just had 1 of the hits that missed, reeled in and rebaited, threw it out and as soon as it hit the water the mahi jumps out with my cig in its mouth. Freaking awesome. He jumped about 8 times and it took about 15 minutes to get him in. After I gaffed him my kayak looked like a crime scene. Blood everywhere. I called it a day and headed back to the house, wife was happy about not eating mackeral. All in all, a great day.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

A good dinner and a bobo for ur liking mine would be bait but u can't beat that good job congrats


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks man, ya I keep a bobo every once in a while and freeze it for night fishing with my kids, they love catching sharks. I would never eat one, anything that has that much blood in that small of a body cannot taste good. The freaking thing still had blood running out of its mouth when I got home.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think I'll ever be a great angler... Can't manage to pull my sorry ass outta bed and into the water no earlier than 0900!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

A Mahi will always brighten someone's day. Congrats. Good to see they are around.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great f'n job man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

awesome dude! im glad to know the mahi are showing back up


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Quite a smorgasborg you got there. Congrats on the mahi.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

That's awesome dude. I want to go out saturday but circumstances may put me at jb instead.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

sick little load of fish right there! i have to get out this weekend


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job on the dolphin!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome day man Congrats


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, ya it was great catching the mahi, one of the coolest things I have done. I really want to get a tuna while they are around.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*this weekend*

You can forget kayaking the Gulf this weekend. Gonna be FOUR ft. surf 1000hrs. Sunday, with a good swell saturday morning.


----------

